# Blue Buffalo or Canidae dog food????



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello, all

First post....Question for all you food guru's. Which is a better food for my GSD's. They are litter mates, 15 weeks old. Im looking to choose one or the other. They are very close in price. Blue buffalo life for large breed puppy or canidae all life. Any suggestions? Thanks.
John


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

I wouldnt go with bb...it gives my dogs soft poops and i have heard lots of others say the same.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

My puppy was on Chicken Soup for the Large Breed Puppy's Soul, and did really well on it. But he has since been switched to Life's Abundance, which is All Life Stages also, and his poop if finally firmed up and he is doing really well on it!


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for the comments. They are on BB right now for about 7 weeks and I have noticed the soft stools but they are growing nicely. I just thought that Canidae might be better or atleast with the soft stools. I understand that every dog is different but I worry about itching and skin problems. They have a nice coat right now. My male is at 15 weeks 29.7 lbs and my female is 24.5lbs as of right now.


----------



## Kissyperry (Feb 11, 2011)

Mine started on 4Health and had poop issues but I switched over to BB when he was about 6 months old- went right to the adult food. Fish and sweet potato. No more issues at all. He's doing superb on it!


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

So what does everyone think of canidae????? I've heard alot of people talking about bladder problems etc. Any idea's?


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

never had a problem with bb. don't know the other brand...


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

My girl has been on BB Wilderness since 4 months old. She has never had soft poops. She does wonderful on the salmon flavor.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

i used to use canidae for my other gsd, she did awesome on it. the regular canidae not the grain free one.. if a dog is going to have allergies its going to be genetic,so no matter what food you feed it wont help .

for some dogs blue buffalo is too rich for them. canidae is a nice middle ground food. i use merrick wilderness blend for my 2 which is a nice middle road food too


----------



## God prefers Diesels (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't add to this thread. But I can take from it. We just got our dog and started him on BB. The breeder used Fromm's. I'd like to switch to it because of the ingredient list. But I'm glad to hear people like BB too. It came highly recommended.


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

No problem taking or adding to the thread. I love to hear all comments. There is so much dog food comments out there that some are good and some are bad. But from what I see it depends on the dog. I decided to mix the BB and the Canidae together and they seem to like it ok for now but the Canidae is giving them soft stools again. But I thought of Taste of the wild also, along with raw feedings. But I talked with my vet and they say to worry about Ecoli-etc with raw feeding so I think I will stick to the BB for good. Unless some one can tell me what is better for a GSD and why as far as a dry dog food is concerned. Thank you all.


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

you can feed raw. most vets only take one semester of dog food training so they have no idea about kibble or raw or home cooked... if the dog does good on BB then leave it, if it aint broke dont fix it.....


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

Vey true, I think I will stay with the BB and possibly add TOTW canned food or dry food for alittle change, in the eating field. They are both very good products that I can tell and seem alittle like one another. I guess we will see how they do on that.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

God prefers Diesels said:


> I can't add to this thread. But I can take from it. We just got our dog and started him on BB. The breeder used Fromm's. I'd like to switch to it because of the ingredient list. But I'm glad to hear people like BB too. It came highly recommended.


I love the Fromm foods, I'm using it in conjunction with raw for Koshka. Eventually I'll probably move to all raw, as I always have, but for now he gets Fromm 1-2 a day, and raw the other 1-2 times (fed 3x a day). 

Really I think that all one can do is feed the food that is working best for their dog. If that happens to be a less expensive brand, as long as it's working, who cares what others think?


----------



## fox_hound (Feb 26, 2012)

marinehoney said:


> I wouldnt go with bb...it gives my dogs soft poops and i have heard lots of others say the same.


This is true my gsd poops very soft and I thought she was sick. No it was the amount of protein in the food, there's too much of it.


----------



## Jazmeena (Feb 9, 2012)

I have ours on Blue Buffalo. She started out on the wilderness puppy, but 1 - had very soft poos and 2 - when tto get a new bag, and the store was out, so went with the large breed puppy. Still had some soft (not bad - just softer than i wanted) on it and also had 2 ear infections and was itchy. Decided to try the Blue Basics in case it was an allergy (thinking chicken). She has been on the Salmon/potatoe and we are moving to the Turkey/potatoe once we saw it was for large breed. Poos getting more firm and she loves it!!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I have my adults on Canidea Grain Free. They are doing AMAZING on it. I used TOTW and Otto did great on that but started not holding weight well so I changed him to Canidea. Circe does well on any thing I put her on. 

I have a litter of 7 puppies I have on Chilken Soup for the pet Lovers Soul LB Puppy. This was reacommed to me and I would have to say it's a great kibble. I will send home a small bag with all their new families. The puppies look very hardy and a nice coats. Firm stools.... so I'm very happy with their product.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use Canidae Beef and Ocean Fish with my boy and he does super on it. I also had problems keeping weight on with TOTW.


----------



## DKHarris (Jan 10, 2012)

I just made the switch to Blue Buffalo for large breed puppies from Purina Puppy Chow. I mixed her Purina in with the BB until it was gone. She has been doing great. No stool problems and she likes the food better as well. She is now 12 weeks.


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

Well I have decided to stay with BB. With all the recalls and most opinions about TOTW, Canidae, Purina, etc, has left me confused. Other than the soft stools, I have cut the BB back alittle and it seemed to help alot. I thing I have been giving them to much. Thier stools seems to be improving. I have also started to mix in alittle raw for thier diet once a week. They seem to be doing better. I didnt realize Diamond made TOTW's food. Hum!!!!!!:headbang: Its not on any of thier packaging except thier brand. Atleast BB is all BB, and not made by another company. I know some of you guys love TOTW and I think it is good food, but to many things go wrong when involving other companys that make it for them. JMO ofcourse. Thanks all for the comments, and I will keep informing about BB products and look more into depth of this food. I will be taking a trip up to where they are and hopfully get a tour. I would like to educate myself with them. :groovy:
John


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Just as an FYI, and not saying switch or anything like it, BB doesn't make their own food. They have several different manufacturers producing their products.

Ainsworth Pet
Chenago Valley Pet Foods
CJ Foods


----------



## 2speed (Mar 10, 2012)

True , True. No argument here. I was hoping to refer to thier own lab and testing of product. I think they have more quality control, but hey, they are human. They all have problems from time to time. Its expected, but you wish to give your animals the best. Cheers.


----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

Maggie, 3 years now, has been on BB since we brought her home at 10 weeks. No soft stool....ever. No other health issues as well. Her annual visits to her vet, have resulted in praise for how well teeth have stayed clean.....which he contributes to her food source.


----------

